# Time Capsule et disque dur externe invisible



## Steph-24 (6 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème avec ma Time Capsule. J'ai branché un disque dur externe via le port USB mais ce disque n'est pas visible à partir des macs de mon réseau. Dans le Finder, je vois bien la Time Capsule ainsi que le disque interne de la Time Capsule mais rien concernant le disque externe.

Le disque dur externe est bien formaté en HFS+ (journalisé) et j'ai pu y lire et y écrire des données en le connectant directement à un mac.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pour faire apparaître le disque dur ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Septembre 2010)

Le port USB de la TC, il n'est pas juste destiné à brancher une imprimante ? C'est bien ce qu'il me semble, en tous cas !


----------



## Nicosun (7 Septembre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne j'ai ma TC branché directement sur mon Mac en Ethernet par contre j'aimerais le faire par l'usb.

Pascal 77 est tu sûr qu'elle ne fonctionne pas en USB ?


----------



## r e m y (7 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le port USB de la TC, il n'est pas juste destiné à brancher une imprimante ? C'est bien ce qu'il me semble, en tous cas !



On peut tout à fait brancher un disque dur sur le port usb de la TimeCapsule.

Par contre, il faut ensuite lancer l'utilitaire Airport, puis double-cliquer sur l'icone de la TimeCapsule (dans la colonne de gauche), pour accéder à sa configuration.
Là sélectionner l'onglet "Disque dur" et spécifier QUI a accès à ce disque (en le protégeant ou pas par mot de passe)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------




Nicosun a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne j'ai ma TC branché directement sur mon Mac en Ethernet par contre j'aimerais le faire par l'usb.
> 
> Pascal 77 est tu sûr qu'elle ne fonctionne pas en USB ?



Non.
Le port USB permet de brancher une imprimante ou un disque dur externe. Il ne permet pas de relier TimeCapsule et Mac


----------



## Nicosun (7 Septembre 2010)

Merci remy, hé bien va falloir que je branche ma TC sur le routeur pour libérer l'Ethernet. Je rentre dans des sentiers obscur pour moi


----------



## Steph-24 (8 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> On peut tout à fait brancher un disque dur sur le port usb de la TimeCapsule.
> 
> Par contre, il faut ensuite lancer l'utilitaire Airport, puis double-cliquer sur l'icone de la TimeCapsule (dans la colonne de gauche), pour accéder à sa configuration.
> Là sélectionner l'onglet "Disque dur" et spécifier QUI a accès à ce disque (en le protégeant ou pas par mot de passe)



Merci pour vos réponses.
En fait, comme le dit Rémy, ça fonctionne très bien avec un disque dur. J'en avait branché un autre depuis plusieurs mois et ça fonctionnait très bien.

Par contre depuis que j'ai branché le nouveau, impossible de le voir. Même l'utilitaire Airport ne le voit pas dans l'onglet "disque dur".

Est-ce que quand on branche le disque pour la première fois, il doit être vide (sans aucune donnée) ?  Car le mien possède déjà plusieurs dizaines de giga de données.


----------



## r e m y (9 Septembre 2010)

Il y a juste quelques contraintes sur le type de formattage du disque, je crois (format HFS+  et pas FAT32 ou NTFS), mais a priori c'est bien le cas, donc je sèche.


----------



## Steph-24 (9 Septembre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Il y a juste quelques contraintes sur le type de formattage du disque, je crois (format HFS+  et pas FAT32 ou NTFS), mais a priori c'est bien le cas, donc je sèche.



Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du fait que mon disque externe est en fait un disque interne que j'ai inséré dans un boîtier ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Septembre 2010)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Est-ce que ça pourrait venir du fait que mon disque externe est en fait un disque interne que j'ai inséré dans un boîtier ?



Les disques externes sont tous, des disques internes insérés dans des boîtiers ! Rien à voir.


----------



## Steph-24 (10 Septembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les disques externes sont tous, des disques internes insérés dans des boîtiers ! Rien à voir.



C'est bien ce que je pensais. Donc pas de solutions pour l'instant


----------

